# Q4 2011 Video Game Preorders



## JasonBurrows (Oct 26, 2011)

You can use this topic to post what things you have got on preorder for the final quarter of 2011.
I have been saving up money in my bank all year to get all the things I've got on preorder

These are the things that I have got on preorder and where I've ordered them:

*GAME.co.uk:*
-Sonic Generations Special Edition
-Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Limited Edition Strategy Guide

*Amazon.co.uk:*
-Sonic Generations Collector's Edition
-Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Limited Edition Gold Bundle (x2)
-Super Mario 3D Land
-Mario Kart 7

My friend is purchasing Kirby's Adventure Wii for me as my Christmas present. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

These are the following games that I also want, but might have to get after Christmas now.

-Sonic Generations 3D
-Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games
-Rayman Origins


----------



## Brad (Oct 26, 2011)

Skyrim


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 27, 2011)

Skyrim, I have never played any of that series, but I have heard many good things about the game.
Some people have said it's just as good as the Legend of Zelda series.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 27, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Skyrim, I have never played any of that series, but I have heard many good things about the game.
> Some people have said it's just as good as the Legend of Zelda series.



No, it's better.


----------



## PaJami (Oct 27, 2011)

I've preordered Modern Warfare 3 and Uncharted 3.... Both are coming out soon


----------



## SockHead (Oct 27, 2011)

Super Mario 3D Land is the only game I'm pre-ordering this fall.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

What's the difference between the 2 sonic games? 



JasonBurrows said:


> You can use this topic to post what things you have got on preorder for the final quarter of 2011.
> I have been saving up money in my bank all year to get all the things I've got on preorder
> 
> These are the things that I have got on preorder and where I've ordered them:
> ...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 27, 2011)

@DarthGohan1 Sonic Generations Collector's Edition has a LOT of cool things and the value would be ruined if I were to open it whereas the Sonic Generations Special Edition has the same DLC from the Sonic Generations Collector's Edition so that I am able to open it without any value being lost.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> @DarthGohan1 Sonic Generations Collector's Edition has a LOT of cool things and the value would be ruined if I were to open it whereas the Sonic Generations Special Edition has the same DLC from the Sonic Generations Collector's Edition so that I am able to open it without any value being lost.



I guess I didn't consider that you might just collect them.  Do you collect old games too or just current ones?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2011)

I completely forgot that Sonic Generations and Uncharted 3 came out on the same day. :|
I only have money for one. :/


----------



## Conor (Oct 27, 2011)

Haven't pre-ordered any games yet, probably will with MW3 soon though.


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2011)

Not gonna pre-order but I plan on getting the following sometime this year:

Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Kart 7
Skyrim
Battlefield 3


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> I completely forgot that Sonic Generations and Uncharted 3 came out on the same day. :|
> I only have money for one. :/



Which one will you buy?!?!?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2011)

DarthGohan1 said:


> Which one will you buy?!?!?


I have an idea that lets me get two, but if it fails, I'll get Uncharted.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 30, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> I completely forgot that Sonic Generations and Uncharted 3 came out on the same day. :|
> I only have money for one. :/


Sell a kidney. o: That should cover you.

Sonic Generations (PS3/3DS)
Uncharted 3
Modern Turdfare 3
Super Mario Land 3D
Mario Kart 7
Possibly Metal Gear Solid HD collection

A lot of the games I was looking at either went under the radar or got pushed back. :/ Which is good either way I guess, I'll probably look and see how cheap they get during Black Friday and suffer some.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 30, 2011)

I can wait for Mario Kart 7. That's coming out in December. I'll just wait for Christmas to get all of those games. Still need to sell some stuff to get SS.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 30, 2011)

I have just found the Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Limited Edition Gold Bundle for ?44.99 and because of that, I have decided that I am cancelling my orders for two of them on Amazon.co.uk and I have now purchased two copies for a much cheaper price.

The delivery is free, but it says in the FAQs that preorders will be despatched with Royal Mail Recorded Signed For delivery and so I won't have a postman force them through the mailbox like I have seen happen before with my orders...

I mean to say, I have seen the Nintendo Wii Remote Plus Controllers for ?39.99 each and to get two copies of the game and two Nintendo Wii Remote Plus controllers, I would definitely say that ?89.98 is good...

I almost forgot, if I were to go into GAME and order two standard games and two Nintendo Wii Remote Plus Controllers, it would total exactly ?159.96 and I'm getting the same amount for exactly ?89.98.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 30, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> I can wait for Mario Kart 7. That's coming out in December. I'll just wait for Christmas to get all of those games. Still need to sell some stuff to get SS.


I forgot about Skyward Sword. I think that after Assassin's Creed, that's pretty much my most anticipated game.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 1, 2011)

Modern Warfare 3
and Saints Row: The Third


Also pre-ordered AC:3DS but thats coming out in 2012


----------



## Misslovelyy (Nov 1, 2011)

Definitely Skyward Sword, but I still think Nintendo will surprise me by changing the release date. It just seems too good to be true that it's only weeks away.


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm going to pre order MW3. I can't wait!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 2, 2011)

I have updated my list now.

I have got the following things on preorder:
-Sonic Generations Special Edition
-Sonic Generations Collector's Edition
-Sonic Generations Strategy Guide
-Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Limited Edition Gold Bundle
-Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Limited Edition Gold Bundle
-Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Limited Edition Strategy Guide
-Super Mario 3D Land
-Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games
-Mario Kart 7


----------

